# recv() with MSG_WAITALL appears to be broken (sometimes)



## Lewis Donzis (Sep 20, 2016)

I posted this a few days ago:
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=212716

but haven't seen any reply or comment, so just wanted to make sure it was done correctly.

Seems like a rather serious problem that could affect many applications.


----------

